# Bicep genetics



## Tskull (May 14, 2005)

I am having a problem getting my biceps to increase in mass, when I flex ,my biceps appear narrow and my Triceps pick up the mass structure of my arms.

I have tried Hammer curls,EZbar curls,Concentration curls and still have not put the mass on. My strength has increased but that is it. Anybody have any suggestions on what exercises and what range of reps I should be in for this problem.


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 14, 2005)

wide grip barbell curl, incline db curl


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> I am having a problem getting my biceps to increase in mass, when I flex ,my biceps appear narrow and my Triceps pick up the mass structure of my arms.
> 
> I have tried Hammer curls,EZbar curls,Concentration curls and still have not put the mass on. My strength has increased but that is it. Anybody have any suggestions on what exercises and what range of reps I should be in for this problem.


 What is your routine? I bet you're over training.


----------



## Doublebase (May 14, 2005)

Post your routine, diet, stats and your goals.  Then we can better asses the question.


----------



## Dante (May 14, 2005)

heavy ass cheat curls


----------



## Tskull (May 14, 2005)

Okay here is some info....I am 35 yrs old, weight:195 ,Height:5'8'',BFI:15.7%, I eat five meals a day at around 2000 cals a day ,  no junk food ,no fried foods,no fast food of any kind. I drink at least 1 gal. of water a day and take a multi vit.,fat burner for caffeine consumption,and creatine. 
    My original goal was to get my health back in good condition,I have accomplished this being that when I started lifting my BFI was 33% and I weighed 215 . Now my main objective is to get all my body parts rounded out and symetrical .Not really trying to gain a large amount of mass. My routine is as follows:

Monday:Chest
Flat bench:4sets of 8-12 reps ,Incline bench:4sets of 8-12 reps and Flat flies 4setsof 8-10 reps

Tues:Shoulders
Seated mil. press:4sets of 8-12Reps ,Upright rows: 4sets of 8-12,Shrugs: 4 sets of 8-12

Weds:Biceps/Triceps
Biceps: EZ bar curls shoulder width grip: 4sets of 8-12 ,Hammer curls: 4sets of 8-12, Concentration curls: 4sets 0f 8-10
Triceps: Close grip bench:4sets 0f 8-10, tricep ext:4 sets of 8-10 tricep kick backs: 4 sets of 8- 10

Thurs:Karate,kung fu , no lifting

Friday:Legs
Squats:3 sets of 8-10 ,Leg press:4sets of 8-10,Seated leg curls:3 sets of 8-10, Leg ext:3 sets of 8-10 , Calf press 5sets of 15-20.

Saturday:Karate,kung fu in the AM and Back routine
Bent over rows:4 sets of 8-10 ,pull overs:4 sets of 8-10 , one arm DB rows; 4 sets of 8-10.

I mainly use dumbells for upper body work since I lift at home and I go to a gym at my work for leg routine, I also work 10 hours a day Mon thru friday on an assembly line building cars.I lift weights at 6PM every evening and eat my last meal around 7-7:30 pm. I also try to get 7 hrs sleep every night.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Weds:Biceps/Triceps
> Biceps: EZ bar curls shoulder width grip: 4sets of 8-12 ,Hammer curls: 4sets of 8-12, Concentration curls: 4sets 0f 8-10


 Too much. Do 5 sets.


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> I am having a problem getting my biceps to increase in mass, when I flex ,my biceps appear narrow and my Triceps pick up the mass structure of my arms.



tricep mass takes up 60% of a properly developed upper arm


----------



## vegman (May 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Too much. Do 5 sets.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 14, 2005)

Spider curls rock. I have yet to try something that isolates the biceps better.


----------



## Lankster (May 14, 2005)

Ive never heard of a spider curl...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2005)

Lankster said:
			
		

> Ive never heard of a spider curl...


 It's like a preacher curl, but the platform is perpindicular to the floor.


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2005)

Biceps are going to grow as a whole, they aren't going to grow wider without getting bigger on the whole.


----------



## GFR (May 14, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Okay here is some info....I am 35 yrs old, weight:195 ,Height:5'8'',BFI:15.7%, I eat five meals a day at around 2000 cals a day ,  no junk food ,no fried foods,no fast food of any kind. I drink at least 1 gal. of water a day and take a multi vit.,fat burner for caffeine consumption,and creatine.
> My original goal was to get my health back in good condition,I have accomplished this being that when I started lifting my BFI was 33% and I weighed 215 . Now my main objective is to get all my body parts rounded out and symetrical .Not really trying to gain a large amount of mass. My routine is as follows:
> 
> Monday:Chest
> ...


 I dont see any latt exercises here. To build up great biceps you need to work you're back . Just like bench press builds chest and triceps. Pullups, t-bar rows ect will help you build great arms. I never do more than 6 sets of bicep work ( I do train 10-12 sets of latts before my bicep workout). Good luck.


----------



## maxpro2 (May 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Too much. Do 5 sets.



Wow I've never done that little, might have to give that a try. You're not doing that right after back correct? Also what exercise(s) do you like to do for those 5 sets?


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 14, 2005)

nah...one set is enough, this way you will never overtrain, LMAO


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 14, 2005)

Arrhar!! said:
			
		

> wide grip barbell curl,


This is what works best for me!


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 15, 2005)

Arrhar!! said:
			
		

> wide grip barbell curl, incline db curl


i find they work best aswel


----------



## HardTrainer (May 15, 2005)

If you aint growing and you train your biceps with more then 6 sets to faliure then messing around with different grips, exercsies etc is not going to make a diffenence and when i say a difference i dont mean when you think "oh yeah i am seeing improvments i think? i mean going from 14.5inch arms to 16 inch arms in a year that is which is possible and what i did and quess what i never trained arms dirctly while being natural and with a fast metabolism and around average genetics.

most likly your overtraining the biceps due to too many direct sets and overlaping with lots of back work you probley do


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 15, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Wow I've never done that little, might have to give that a try. You're not doing that right after back correct? Also what exercise(s) do you like to do for those 5 sets?


 No, I do it before anything. I do only do 4 sets myself though. I do heavy prefect form DB curls or BB curls until failure on every set. I try to get only 6-8 reps though. 1.5 minute rest intervals. I usually couldn't do another set if I wanted.


----------



## Tskull (May 15, 2005)

I was doing side and front DB lat raises early in my lifting program but cut them out because everytime I would reach shoulder level my right shoulder would pop.Was a little worried that I might be iritating the joint.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> It's like a preacher curl, but the platform is perpindicular to the floor.


 Actually, I turn the preacher platform around and make my arms hang down all the way until they're perpendicular to the floor, then go up all the way. It's great because you can't cheat and it isolates like no other in my experience.


----------

